

Ask HN: Are you applying Startup Metrics for Pirates (AARRR) today? - krsgoss

I'm wondering if anyone is doing this at their startup and willing to share how they are implementing, their experiences with doing so, etc.  Interested to hear what others are doing here.  Thanks!
======
michael_dorfman
First of all, you're missing an R in the title. And if it is the last one you
are missing, well, that's not good.

AARRR is a nice conceptual schema for organizing activities-- I don't really
see it is as something that is "applied", as much as a reminder that: a) each
of the five areas is important in its own right, b) each of the five areas has
separate goals, and c) each of the five areas has separate metrics.

At least, that's the way I'm using it.

------
krsgoss
Sorry about that... fixed the title (oops.) Agree that that last R is pretty
important! Thanks for the feedback!

